# Have any of you any experience with Onduline Roofing Panels ...



## Eaglestone (15 October 2014)

Have any of you any experience of Onduline Roofing Panels used on your Field Shelter or Stables please?

Are you able to answer some or all of these questions?

When was in installed?
Has it warped?
Are there stains through the sheets?
Is it leaking?
If it is leaking, how long did it last before it did leak?
If it is leaking, is it through the nail holes?
Was it fitted with OSB 11mm sheets above the Purlins, between the Onduline sheets?
Have you claimed against the Onduline Guarantee?

Many more questions, I expect, but I would like some other user's experience with the Onduline roofing sheets please 

Many thanks.


----------



## Doris68 (15 October 2014)

Yes, it's been on our stables and tack room since 1996 and was fitted with plywood sheets beneath.  We have never, to date, (touch wood!) experienced any problems with warping, or leaking.  So no complaints here!  My OH tells me that it's very important that it is fitted with plywood sheets underneath.


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 October 2014)

Got them on a chicken house I built about 6 months ago.
Hasn't warped, not leaking, not fitted with any stirling board sheets.


----------



## be positive (15 October 2014)

My wooden boxes were put up about 23 years ago, the roofing is Onduline, most has been replaced but it lasted well until it got moved a bit during severe storms, the nail holes were fine, it hadn't warped until the storm that caused the initial problems and is fine now apart from one place that needs redoing but I think that is due to the wood warping rather than the roofing, the stables themselves have lasted extremely well despite having a fairly busy life. No OSB sheets that I am aware of the sheets of Onduline are just fixed to the purlins.


----------



## cundlegreen (15 October 2014)

I had a stable block erected 15 years ago with an onduline roof. Just correct distanced purlines. It started to leak a while ago due to the nails not being put in correctly. However, I think I did pretty well considering. When I removed the roof, it was just like soggy cardboard to deal with, my hand went straight through when I lean't on the roof! I think they only have a life of between 10 and 15 years depending on the quality.


----------



## Eaglestone (15 October 2014)

Oh my goodness I did not think I would get so many good replies in such a short time, so thank you all so much 

It is guaranteed for 15 years, although the amount they may compensate reduces after 5 years.

My Field Shelter was erected by a very good supplier 8 years ago and still looks like new, however I noticed over the Winter that there were damp areas inside the roofing sheets and now this has got worse and it is leaking through the nail holes, unfortunately .

The supplier has now been bought out (but taken the original Company name) and have suggested I contact Onduline themselves, which I have and am waiting for them to respond on the issue I have with the roof.  They also suggested that it was best to have the OSB boarding, which my roof currently does not have, to lessen the chance of warping.

Onduline have a standard Claim form on their site and ask many questions ... how many purlins, how far apart are the nails, how high, long, wide is the buildings, etc etc.

I have also googled peoples issues with using Onduline and there are some very negative reports, however straight away you guys have been very positive.

I would like to have it reroofed with Onduline and would like the OSB under it as well. 

You have all helped me very much thank you


----------



## WelshD (15 October 2014)

I have it on a huge sectional chicken run, its not over boards but is on wire and wooden aviary panels with cross bars (like a ladder) the cross bars are 18 inches apart which i think is probably pushing it but the sheets havent warped so far (4 years)

The type of nails used is important, the ones used on my run fit in to little flexible cups with a cap on. Nails without the cup things can lead to movement and subsequent leaking


----------



## Honey08 (15 October 2014)

We have it on our stables and two shelters.  They are seven years old.  The shelters are fine, but the stables started leaking about three years ago.  They are attached straight onto the purlins, nothing underneath.  Another lady that had stables by the same company had hers leak after the same period.  Her husband fitted extra purlins to stop the roof warping.  We didn't really notice any sagging, they just leaked at the joints, so hubby sealed them up.  We didn't know of a guarantee and probably wouldn't bother anyway, it wasn't a big deal sealing it.  We are in an exposed corner of the Pennines with driving wind and rain frequently, so expected to have to maintain things.  To be honest there was very little movement heard in the roof even in high winds.  I always shut all the top doors on windy nights to protect the roof.  A neighbour had her whole stable block rood lift off on a windy night...


----------



## Pebble101 (16 October 2014)

When was in installed?    2005
 Has it warped?  Yes
 Are there stains through the sheets?  Not that I have noticed
 Is it leaking?  A bit damp around nail holes
 If it is leaking, how long did it last before it did leak?  Can't remember
 If it is leaking, is it through the nail holes?  See above
 Was it fitted with OSB 11mm sheets above the Purlins, between the Onduline sheets? No
 Have you claimed against the Onduline Guarantee?  Didn't know there was one


----------



## Wheels (16 October 2014)

Have any of you any experience of Onduline Roofing Panels used on your Field Shelter or Stables please? Yes

Are you able to answer some or all of these questions? Yes 

When was in installed? 2008
Has it warped? Yes
Are there stains through the sheets? Yes
Is it leaking? It was, I ripped it all down a few weeks ago
If it is leaking, how long did it last before it did leak? 4 and a bit years
If it is leaking, is it through the nail holes? Yes and when I took the nails out it was clear why, the holes have got bigger / worn away over time
Was it fitted with OSB 11mm sheets above the Purlins, between the Onduline sheets? No, we were advised it was fine without, followed all guidelines as per the distances between purlins etc 

Have you claimed against the Onduline Guarantee? No, didn't realise there was one until after I'd ripped it all down.... But we were over the 5 yrs

I would never use those sheets again, useless and expensive especially if you put OSB board up.  I have reinstalled the roof using painted corrugated steel sheets that cost a little more than the OSB boards alone would have cost.  Much better job, will outlast the stables I would think - sheets are cut to 16ft which is the full length of the stable roof and gives me a bit of an overhang


----------



## Goldenstar (16 October 2014)

Eaglestone said:



			Have any of you any experience of Onduline Roofing Panels used on your Field Shelter or Stables please?

Are you able to answer some or all of these questions?

When was in installed?
ABOUT 18 YEARS ago
Has it warped?
VERY SLIGHTLY  OVER TIME
Are there stains through the sheets?
NO 
Is it leaking?
A LITTLE
If it is leaking, how long did it last before it did leak?
UNTIL THOSE BAD SNOWS THREE ? WINTERS AGO
If it is leaking, is it through the nail holes?
IN A COUPLE OF PLACES THIS IS SNOW DAMAGE
Was it fitted with OSB 11mm sheets above the Purlins, between the Onduline sheets?
NO
Have you claimed against the Onduline Guarantee?
NO NOT AT THE AGE IT IS

Many more questions, I expect, but I would like some other user's experience with the Onduline roofing sheets please 

Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

It's been a good roof ,it was black and has faded a fair bit but it looks ok the edges have chipped a bit a tall two yo helped it with that .
I am going to replace it next year and will use Onduline again .


----------



## JillA (16 October 2014)

My barn has them fitted when it was built, around 2005. The only leaks are where someone (blimmin alcoholic neighbour with an air rifle???) has made holes in them, particularly where the holes are in the bottom of the corrugation. Other than that, no problems at all - some black some clear panels.


----------



## Thistle (16 October 2014)

Had a problem at my old house, leaked extensively, installed by professional stable company.

Claimed through guarantee, onduline paid 50% of cost of new panels because they had been installed for half of the guarantee period. I had to meet installation costs


----------



## Honey08 (16 October 2014)

Actually Goldenstar that's something I'd never really thought of, but ours and the other lady's probably started leaking the first year it snowed badly.


----------



## Wheels (16 October 2014)

Mine probably had some bad effects from the snow too, first year not much snow but then 2 yrs of bad snow and very cold temps but then again if a roof can't cope with the potential winter weather pitfalls it's useless lol


----------



## Honey08 (16 October 2014)

I didn't see it particularly as not being able to cope, just that it needs a bit of maintenance after a bad winter..  My wooden walls need creosoting every year to maintain them, why shouldn't the roof need the odd bit of sealing?  Ours didn't leak badly, just dripped in a few places.

I'd swop wooden stables for stone ones with a slate roof anyday though.


----------



## Mudfukkle (16 October 2014)

My stables have been roofed with Onduline and it was terrible from the word go  We contacted the stable suppliers, who have now gone bust, and they came out and put more roof beams inside, as the roof had warped badly.
It didn't leak at first, despite the warping, but after the snow 2 years ago, it is now totally porous and leaks badly. 
We are now considering re-roofing with the cement based roofing sheets as they seem to be better quality.

We should have complained directly to Onduline, but just never got round to it.


----------



## Wheels (16 October 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I didn't see it particularly as not being able to cope, just that it needs a bit of maintenance after a bad winter..  My wooden walls need creosoting every year to maintain them, why shouldn't the roof need the odd bit of sealing?  Ours didn't leak badly, just dripped in a few places.
		
Click to expand...

Erm no - I don't want to be up on the roof every year putting a sealant on!  That's not safe, not necessary, not what I want from a roof!


----------



## Fransurrey (16 October 2014)

Mine has this on the roof and I do see water inside after heavy rain on one side . It also condenses badly after heavy frost. I don't know if it's guaranteed or not, as the shelter company went bust.


----------



## TTK (16 October 2014)

I bought a house with  20 year old stables with a marine ply and onduline roof. It leaked like anything and was starting to rot the joists etc. Ripped it off after 1 year of ownership and replaced with plastic coated green box section tin & have never looked back. I hate onduline it deteriorates so fast.


----------



## debsandpets (16 October 2014)

Wheels said:



			Have any of you any experience of Onduline Roofing Panels used on your Field Shelter or Stables please? Yes

Are you able to answer some or all of these questions? Yes 

When was in installed? 2008
Has it warped? Yes
Are there stains through the sheets? Yes
Is it leaking? It was, I ripped it all down a few weeks ago
If it is leaking, how long did it last before it did leak? 4 and a bit years
If it is leaking, is it through the nail holes? Yes and when I took the nails out it was clear why, the holes have got bigger / worn away over time
Was it fitted with OSB 11mm sheets above the Purlins, between the Onduline sheets? No, we were advised it was fine without, followed all guidelines as per the distances between purlins etc 

Have you claimed against the Onduline Guarantee? No, didn't realise there was one until after I'd ripped it all down.... But we were over the 5 yrs

I would never use those sheets again, useless and expensive especially if you put OSB board up.  I have reinstalled the roof using painted corrugated steel sheets that cost a little more than the OSB boards alone would have cost.  Much better job, will outlast the stables I would think - sheets are cut to 16ft which is the full length of the stable roof and gives me a bit of an overhang
		
Click to expand...

Similar to this answer apart from the year being 2010. 

We also have a pool in the onduline also !!!


----------



## Eaglestone (16 October 2014)

I am amazed to log on and see such a great response to my questions on Onduline and thank you all so much for your time to respond.

There are a few people that I would like to ask further questions and will re read the posts and reply again ....


----------



## Honey08 (16 October 2014)

Wheels said:



			Erm no - I don't want to be up on the roof every year putting a sealant on!  That's not safe, not necessary, not what I want from a roof!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, if you have to do it every year you've got a bad roof.  We've done ours once in seven years.


----------



## Sebastian (16 October 2014)

The onduline roofing was installed about 15 years ago on the stables and 10 years ago on the barn. The stables have plywood and the barn does not.

 It warped a lot on the barn to the point that water would collect in the warps and eventually it rotted through and we ended up with multiple leaks. Everything was ripped out and the whole roof was replaced last year with sheets like these http://www.cladco.co.uk/products/box-profile-341000-sheets-roofing-and-cladding. They are probably the same cost as Onduline and will last much longer. Onduline is now banned. The sheets on the stables have started to warp, but nothing as bad as the barn. There are some stains on the stables and I have had to fix a couple of leaks this summer. It&#8217;s not leaking through the nail holes though.

The stables will probably need to be redone in a year, or two. All of my neighbours have similar problems and are either planning to replace, or have replaced already after about 10-15 years.


----------



## Sebastian (16 October 2014)

TTK said:



			I bought a house with  20 year old stables with a marine ply and onduline roof. It leaked like anything and was starting to rot the joists etc. Ripped it off after 1 year of ownership and replaced with plastic coated green box section tin & have never looked back. I hate onduline it deteriorates so fast.
		
Click to expand...

I could not agree more.


----------



## cundlegreen (16 October 2014)

I have bought steel sheets for my stable block that are profiled like pantiles. Very smart, but you do get a lot of noise when it rains!


----------



## Eaglestone (16 October 2014)

Hi all and thank you for your help here 

Just a few questions to some of you please?

Cundlegreen 
What steel sheets did you use and are they noisy when it rains or hails?

WelshD
The nails on my roof have little clips, so it must be movement that has made the holes enlarge and leak 

Honey08
What did your Hubby use to seal the roof with and was it just the overlaps, or the nail holes?

Wheels
You used Painted Corrugated Sheets - are they noisy when it rains or hails?

Thistle 
Interesting that you got 50% of the cost of the new panels, let's hope I have some luck, to help with the replacement or repair.

Mudfukkle
You say you used Cement based sheets, can you recall the make and are they noisy when it rains or hails?

Fransurrey
The Company went bust too who fitted mine, but I have contacted Onduline directly.

TTK
Which plastic coated green box section tin have your used - and is it noisy when it rains or hails?

Sebastian
http://www.cladco.co.uk/products/box-profile-341000-sheets-roofing-and-cladding - is this sheeting noisy when it rains or hails?
Why do you think Onduline has been banned, as you can still by it?

Many thanks


----------



## Sebastian (16 October 2014)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. I mean that I have banned it at our yard. In other words, I'll never buy onduline roofing ever again even if the mrs wants to argue about the price. 

It is slightly noisy, but I was working in my tractor shed today and it's not too bad, in my opinion. I have to admit though that it is noisier than onduline. I suppose that is the one and only advantage of onduline roofing. Personally I find the noise quite soothing, but I haven't asked the horses how they feel about it. 

I ordered the Cladco roofing with the optional "dripstop" lining and, in theory, it might be helping to dampen the noise of the rain, but I have no scientific way of proving that.

http://www.cladco.co.uk/dripstop

If you're very concerned about the noise, then I would suggest looking at cement fibreboard roofing, like this (this just happens to be the first page I found via google to illustrate and I am not recommending this company)

http://www.steelroofsheets.co.uk/products/fibre-cement-price-list-and-order-form/


----------



## Mudfukkle (17 October 2014)

Eaglestone - we haven't installed the cement based ones yet (can't afford to) so we've still got the buckled leaking onduline ones, but next door have got them and they seem good quality.

However, I'm now getting some ideas for roofing from this thread  and will investigate some of the links. So I'm really glad you've started this thread. x


----------



## cundlegreen (17 October 2014)

These are like the ones that I fitted...http://www.tileeffectroofing.com/in...ory&task=listing&cid=12&name=sheets&Itemid=34. My supplier cut to the exact length that I wanted, and they came with special screw in fixings. They went up really easily. The only downside is cutting them for an "L" shaped block like mine. It mean't I had a bit of wastage. However, I think they will outlast the stables, so I'd rather pay extra and not have to keep replacing. They are noisy when it rains, but the horses soon get used to it.


----------



## TTK (17 October 2014)

http://www.roofing-sheets.co.uk/ these are the tin roofing people, they do all sorts of finishes including pantiles. Yes there is a noise when it rains but I find it rather nice to be in the stable or tack room, warm and dry, and hearing the rain drumming on the roof. Better a little noise than crap leaky roofs! Good luck.

Editing to say I see Sebastian agrees with me about the noise being soothing.


----------



## Suelin (17 October 2014)

I have onduline roofing on 2 stables that have been up 11 years.  They are put over sterling board panels and have never leaked, sagged or failed in any way yet.  Newer stables, been up 6 years constructed the same way are just as good.  Maybe we've been lucky but I have no complaints.


----------



## Eaglestone (22 October 2014)

Thank you all once again for all your help, which is invaluable 

I was hoping Honey08 would reply to let me know what sealent she used, as that looks like a shorter term option to get me through the Winter, as it may now be too wet to get to the shelter, if heavy vehicles are involved with the delivery of the new materials.

Not that I had not been on the case, before the Autumn came


----------



## Dry Rot (22 October 2014)

Bitumen impregnated cardboard!

Bitumen (basically the same as road tar) is, I think, what they call a super cooled liquid. It is stable at normal every day temperatures but it is still a liquid and so it flows, incredibly slowly, but it does move. That accounts for the problems at the nail holes and why it will sag unless supported.

Use steel box section. Do it right, do it once. Again, you will need to lay it on ply for a stable to prevent condensation drip but I just tacked up heavy grade polythene sheeting under the corrugated iron roof of my field shelter and that stops condensation too. BTW, I used cheap shuttering ply and just creosoted it and that works fine for the stable.


----------



## Eaglestone (22 October 2014)

Thanks Dry Rot


----------



## Honey08 (22 October 2014)

Hi, sorry, hadn't seen your question.

He used something that he got from B&Q.  A tar based strip that basically stuck over the gaps.  He said he had to apply a glue/solution either side of the gap, leave it an hour to go tacky, then stick the strips onto it.  He couldn't remember the name but said B&Q would be able to tell you.

Ps, sorry for the not very technical reply!  He's not here at the moment to give a better description!


----------



## Eaglestone (22 October 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Hi, sorry, hadn't seen your question.

He used something that he got from B&Q.  A tar based strip that basically stuck over the gaps.  He said he had to apply a glue/solution either side of the gap, leave it an hour to go tacky, then stick the strips onto it.  He couldn't remember the name but said B&Q would be able to tell you.

Ps, sorry for the not very technical reply!  He's not here at the moment to give a better description!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so  much Honey08  .... I think I will be going down the 'repair' route this year  x


----------



## Archers1 (3 May 2015)

I realise that this thread has pretty much finished but I wanted to share our experience of Onduline roofing.

National Stables erected a set of stables for us with an Onduline roof in 2001. 

The roof stated leaking at around 7-8 years after it was installed. After 10 years the roof gradually started sagging along the whole length of the stables to a point that it has resulted in pooling of water in the sheets and more leaking. The sheets are stained black underneath and rotten. 

They are attached straight onto the purlins, nothing underneath. After reviewing the manufactures fitting instructions it looks like National Stables may not have followed them correctly. 

On checking the Onduline warranty, it is guaranteed to remain weather proof for 15 years but only fully covered for the first 5. After that point their liability limited to a pro-rata replacement value. If they are confident that their product will last why is it only fully covered for 5 years? According to National Stables this product has an expected life span of only 15 years!  www.onduline.co.uk/PDF/Onduline Guarantee General.pdf

Other people we have spoken to have said that they have had bad experiences with Onduline sheets also. My advice would be to avoid Onduline sheets. 

Other complaints about Onduline: http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/onduline-c229412.html#c1367209


----------



## debsflo (4 May 2015)

I had stables built by National Stables in 2001. the onduline roof is still on and water tight but sags in one corner so i am replacing this summer. i contacted them last year and got some more nails to secure it as having had a field shelter built by a local company who did a fab job and used boarding underneath and a lot more nails i wanted to secure it. Hadnt even realised that it should have had panels but luckily it has been fine.


----------

